# Our SH Cancer?



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We took our Golden 'Fox' into the vet office today to have a growth on her front leg checked. They drew out some of the fluid in the growth and examined it under the microscope. It looked threatening and she will have the tumor removed on Friday morning. Wish us luck, all of my past Golden Retrievers (6 in all) have died from Cancer...so we are really concerned...

Wish us luck...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts for you and your girl.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hoping all goes well and praying for the best news for you.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Best wishes.
A good friend and training partner is going through the same thing, waiting for test results.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

**** I'm so sorry. I've lost 3 now at age 7. It doesn't get any easier. I hope whatever it is, they get clean margins and it's not an invasive cancer.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry you and your girl are going through this.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thinking of you and your girl. Sending good vibes.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Sending good thoughts to you and your girl 🤞


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

3goldens2keep said:


> We took our Golden 'Fox' into the vet office today to have a growth on her front leg checked. They drew out some of the fluid in the growth and examined it under the microscope. It looked threatening and she will have the tumor removed on Friday morning. Wish us luck, all of my past Golden Retrievers (6 in all) have died from Cancer...so we are really concerned...
> 
> Wish us luck...


Hoping for the best.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

We thinking of you and your pup also.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry to read this. Hoping for a good outcome for you!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

T*hanks to all for the thoughts and prayers.* 

Took our girl in this morning to have the mass removed from her front left leg this morning. The vet office called at 10:30am to tell us all went well and we can pick her up at 3:00pm. The vet said he did not think the mass looked to be cancerous, but he cautioned that sometimes these things can fool even the surgeon. It came out cleanly with no apparent tissue spread visible within the leg or joint. We must wait for 5-7 days for the biopsy report, but he was encouraged. So we will be optimistic, pick her up at 3:00pm and give her extra love until we know for sure...but I am feeling much better....

I will let all know, when we know for sure...but for now this is good!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear the surgery went well, continued good thoughts for the results.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

That sounds very positive! Will be thinking of you and your girl and waiting for good news. Our hearts are with you.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks to all, we have been holding our breaths since Friday, 11/27! As you all know our 8 year old girl, Fox, had a mass removed from her front right leg, it was located at her elbow behind the leg joint. It was about the size of a golf ball. It came up very quickly. 

The biopsy came back yesterday and it was benign! It had clean margins and our vet says it probably will not come back. Man, were we relieved! Everyone of our Goldens in the past have died from cancer of one kind or another. We will get the stitches out next week and go on enjoying our girl, for many years to come...we hope!

Again, thanks to all for the good thoughts....they helped!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay!!!!!! I am so glad to see your happy news. Take a deep breath and enjoy cherishing her more than ever.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Great News!!! So happy for you all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Outstanding news, really happy for you and your girl.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such happy news! That will make the holidays bright 🌞


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful!! I'm so happy you got good news.


----------

